# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  JEDI Visual Component Library (JVCL)

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : JEDI Visual Component Library (JVCL).

La plus vaste bibliothque de composants VCL en Open Source. Plus de 600 composants avec dmos pour Delphi : Impressionnant ! 

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Papy214

Justement, trop de composants ... 
Ca sera gnial le jour o on pourra slectionner seulement ceux dont on a besoin.
Par contre, la JCL est trs utile.

Aprs test de la dernire version, elle permet maintenant de slectionner diffrents groupes de composants. C'est un grand pas en avant.

----------


## elootam

Le Lien envoie vers... La mme page.. 

C'est balot..  :8O: 


http://delphi.developpez.com/telecha...t-Library-JVCL

----------


## SergioMaster

@elootam Non, ce n'est pas la mme page puisque sur celle pointe il y a un bouton de tlchargement contrairement  celle-ci, je ne comprends pas cette remarque.

Depuis 2013 de l'eau a coul sous les ponts, les nouvelles versions de l'IDE proposent un lien direct de tlchargement via Get-it

----------


## kimi1632

Lien de  tlchargement de JVCL: JEDI Visual Component Library 

https://sourceforge.net/projects/jvcl/

----------

